
Wayak – Social Dream Builder - carlosalna
https://wayak.io/
======
carlosalna
Hello Everyone,

Description: Wayak is a mobile app that helps you never lose sight of how far
you've come by letting you build timelines of how your thoughts/dreams/ideas
come to life.

Why: We believe that purpose in life is found by mastering the art of turning
your thoughts and dreams into the reality around us. We are building this app
as a way to help people have a way to post updates on what they are doing,
share experiments they try out for their hobbies, share inspiration, ideas and
over time have built a timeline that shows them how far they have come. We did
some research on motivation and found that people struggled to see their own
progress, they failed to see the evolution and growth of what they are doing,
which is why we built this. Any feedback anyone could provide would be of huge
help so we can shape this platform be home for those who enjoy improving on
their craft and want a more calm, supportive, helpful place to share their
experiences.

Thank you and I hope this can help someone here!

